# roots from reptile tank



## fourmations (20 Jan 2010)

hi all

i bought roots off an lfs as they were redesigning their reptile house

these were in with the reptiles and had a little crap on them
i was thinking that its nothing a scrub, soak and boil wouldn't remedy
but I would like some second opinions please  

they are like a really knotty redmoor
someone has told me they are wine wood
but i cant confirm this from googling

heres a piccy




 



rgds

4


----------



## chilled84 (20 Jan 2010)

I had some of that in my tank once, Was a beast to get to sink and once sunk it deided it wantd to grow white fungal mass on certain parts wich looks rank and the decided it wanted to stink, I removed it pronto and, o my god! it stank! The bark was rotting on it?? weird ay. The bark peels off when wet like string and that was what i found to be the problem. Never again. Like to know how you get on.


----------



## OllieNZ (20 Jan 2010)

> someone has told me they are wine wood


  It does look like it could be from a grapevine  

Regards

Ollie


----------



## fourmations (20 Jan 2010)

cheers for the feedback

@chilled84:
i have a few real redmoor roots and they did what you said, grew a fuzz
but they never stunk, they were scrubbed once more and it never returned

re: the reptile droppings...
would the mature filter bacteria sort out any traces
that might remain after soaking & boiling

Regards

4


----------



## dw1305 (20 Jan 2010)

Hi all,
I'm with Ollie, I'm think they are grape vine (_Vitus_) roots. The bark has gone, so give them a go and see what happens.
cheers Darrel


----------



## Nick16 (20 Jan 2010)

the white fuzz is easy to cure. get a sucker mouth algae eater (otto, or BN) and they eat the white fuzz. well mine did.  

or if you already have them, put it in your tank and their rasping will prevent it from growing. simples!


----------



## fourmations (20 Jan 2010)

cool

thanks nick, i have oto's now
(but didnt at the time)

cheers for the tip

rgds

4


----------

